# First attempt engraving



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok on my redbud shooter, with red tubes, I wanted to engrave the All Seeing Eye, as I think it is the ultimate cool, also on dollar bills too, so got some cutters for the dremel, made some drawings, and here’s how it turned out, blacked it with a black felt pen, I really like it, probably help with my Aiming too, may try some other stuff also.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Bugar said:


> Ok on my redbud shooter, with red tubes, I wanted to engrave the All Seeing Eye, as I think it is the ultimate cool, also on dollar bills too, so got some cutters for the dremel, made some drawings, and here's how it turned out, blacked it with a black felt pen, I really like it, probably help with my Aiming too, may try some other stuff also.


Fun!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice frame.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A solid slingshot. You could name it HORUS.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Does the extra eye actually help sight in the bullseye? :question:

Just kidding.... it looks good, my man!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

The frame looks beautiful. Regarding engraving using a Dremel..... practice on something else first. The issue with a Dremel is that it is a shitty attempt at a pencil die grinder. The rotational inertia of the armatures creates a massive gyroscopic effect that makes it hard to control with precision, and the RPMs are too low to give you that dentist-drill zero-jump speed. If you have a proper air compressor, and by proper I mean plenty of horsepower and a big tank that can move a lot of air, a cheap pencil die grinder will only cost you about 40$. You will be absolutely STUNNED by the difference. Mine spins at >60,000RPM (a dremel usually claims 30K+, but often doesn't meet those figures) and cuts without grabbing or jumping or anything. It is simply amazing. Food for thought. I don't want to give you a hard time, I'm just a dude who suffered through Dremels for years, using them lots (still do, they have WAY more torque than most high RPM air tools) and never could get an engraving worth a damn. Then on a recommendation picked up a pencil die grinder and it literally changed my life.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

That looks awesome! I've tried similar stuff with a wood burner, but never thought of using a dremel. The eye definitely ups the cool factor +5!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very cool! I like it!!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey- STO, yep, I use dremel inmy stained glasswork, wore out 4 of them, this first go around at engraving, see how it turned out, my old compressor is bout shot, got to get a new one anyway, and my die grinder is too old also, too big too, so if I think it’s worthwhile to me will up grade to bigger nd better, on the dremel I run at max with it and use new cutters. But in meanwhile got a church window got to re-store, so may be a while on serious stuff, thanks for the advice, see how things work out. Later,,, B.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

It looks really nice. Is this OTT? I am envisioning it as a TTF shooter and thinking the engraving is the last thing the rabbit will ever see.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

TTF, gets it done!!!
B.


----------

